# المكافخه



## atchan

ماهي معنى الكلمة التاليه:

بعد انتهاء فؤاد من المكافخه يركب سيارته ويمشي ويمشي ويمشي اليييييييييين وقف في اشاره مرورية


----------



## Mahaodeh

الكفخة هي اللطمة على الوجه أو الرأس. المكافخة المقصود بها عملية اللطم هذه. أي المقصود أنه بعد أن انتهى من ضرب شخص ما، ركب سيارته...الخ.


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Masjeen

الكفخ تحديدا تعني الضرب..  مثلا أكفخك تعني أضربك 
ومكافخة تعني مضاربة


----------

